# Is that where the deficit's hiding? Obama whips out massive wad of cash to pay for sausages at deli



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Wherever Barack Obama goes, he is accompanied by a huge entourage of aides, Secret Service and campaign staff.
But when the President goes shopping, he still has to handle his own cash, as he showed on Saturday when he bought sausages from a Wisconsin store following a campaign stop in key swing state.
Mr Obama pulled out a wad of bills that looked almost large enough to make a dent in the national debt as he browsed for pork treats alongside Milwaukee mayor Tom Barrett.
*Scroll down for video*










Flush with cash: Barack Obama, pictured with Milwaukee mayor Tom Barrett, pulls out a wad of bills to pay for a purchase of sausages at a Wisconsin deli









Bonanza: Despite his huge entourage, the President clearly has no one to carry his wallet for him
After his visit to Usinger's Famous Sausage, the President was given a bratwurst hot dog in a pretzel roll with spicy mustard by a local deli worker.
The commander-in-chief appeared to enjoy his meaty snack, giving an emphatic thumbs-up to supporters and photographers as he chowed down on the delicacy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2207301/Is-deficits-hiding-Obama-whips-massive-wad-cash-pay-sausages-deli.html#ixzz27L8DZapk 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook​


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The commander-in-chief appeared to enjoy his meaty snack,



I bet he did! Ice cream,pretzels,candy....everytime I see this asshole he's filling his cockholster with junk. Where's his loudmouth CUNT wife to tell HIM what to eat.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

why is all $20? is he hustling drugs too!!!

BTW does anyone remember when the media was making a big deal when Romney was carrying $100 bill in his wallet and couldn't find change


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok, I hate this teabag-loving fucker just as much as the next cop, but I'm pretty sure my "wad of cash" is bigger than that (and I have to pinch my spending pennies until Friday). Lets make stories where stories are needed, not this whiny, half-fabricated shit.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Of course he can afford to buy sausages with his own money...he's spending ours for everything else.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

GMass said:


> Ok, I hate this teabag-loving fucker just as much as the next cop, but I'm pretty sure my "wad of cash" is bigger than that (and I have to pinch my spending pennies until Friday). Lets make stories where stories are needed, not this whiny, half-fabricated shit.


I very rarely have more the $40 on me at any given time.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> I very rarely have more the $40 on me at any given time.


I know the feeling, however Obama made almost $800,000 last year, and without any bills, he should have a pocket full of money all the time...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I never have cash to use. It's all electronic at my house.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im sure he couldve gotten sausage from


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

mtc said:


> Having a wad of $1 bills is far different, hunny buns...


Well, almost exactly what I'm thinking. I see a 20 and a 5. No big deal. No news story.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

When I was single... That cash was a Saturday night. 

It's funny how our predominant group of conservatives here all think the same, "Meh, Obamas cash wad is no big deal. Makes logical sense considering his income." 

However, if it was Scott Brown with it, libs would demand an inquisition into his bank account, demand that his pocket money be re-taxed, and then handed over to a "poor person" with an EBT card. The other side has zero common sense anymore.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

He's probably buying all of those phalluses with campaign funds:



> *Payment of Certain Meal Expenses**. *Campaign funds may be used to pay for a meal in a number of circumstances, including, for example, a meal that constitutes a bona fide campaign fund-raising event, and a meal incident to a bona fide meeting on campaign business. Campaign funds may also be used to pay the meal expenses incurred when a Member or campaign worker is traveling on campaign business. Campaign funds may also be used to pay meal expenses when a Member has a social meal with constituents (other than personal friends or relatives of the Member) who are visiting Washington.


http://ethics.house.gov/campaign-activity/proper-use-campaign-funds-and-resources


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Nuff said!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

For a second I thought it said "Obama whips out his sausage, to get some cash. "


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

And give him a break people!!! At least he didn't whip out his EBT card. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Im sure he couldve gotten sausage from


Cocktail (Barney) Franks don't count as a sausage. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

